# WVO Veggie oil diesel



## Detrivore (Jul 29, 2010)

hey, I tried searching for the subject but came up with nothing...surely people on here have fucted with waste oil diesel engines right? I read mattpist is working on a bus.

I have worked on my friends converted suburban and owned a converted rabbit but have yet to do one from scratch. I have a old diesel jetta now and my last question before doing the conversion is:

where in the coolant line do you send it to the auxiliary tank? for instance after the radiator, after the engine, after the heater block? Does it even matter? WVO message boards are filled with only douche bag diesel nerds and don't seem to explicitly answer this question.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 29, 2010)

interesting. right off the top of my head, i couldn't tell you, but im sure it's in this video i downloaded... i used to own the dvd but lost it. it's called "veg my ride". it probably explains that in there somewhere:


```
[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339303/Veg_My_Ride.part01.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339258/Veg_My_Ride.part02.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339313/Veg_My_Ride.part03.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339295/Veg_My_Ride.part04.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339307/Veg_My_Ride.part05.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339309/Veg_My_Ride.part06.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339289/Veg_My_Ride.part07.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339267/Veg_My_Ride.part08.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339304/Veg_My_Ride.part09.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL] 
 
 [URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/241339473/vmrfiles.rar"]RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting[/URL]
```


----------



## Detrivore (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks matt! this will put me in the library for quite some time. But i should be able to figure it out. The average WVO people are not accommodating to anyone wanting to really do it from scratch with what they got.


----------



## Detrivore (Aug 26, 2010)

UPDATE:
After you sent me that Matt I got the confidence to do it finally for cheap. I spent around $230 total and it works awesome. I bought a 6 port pollak valve ($50) and a fuel filter ($17) and you could probably scrap the rest but i couldn't in the town i live in. My method uses no extra electricity just a bunch of metal exchanges between the fuel and the coolant. If anyone is interested converting PM me I learned a lot doing this. Thanks again pist!


----------



## Detrivore (Aug 26, 2010)

<crappy internet, double post confusion>


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got my greasy hands on a greasable 82 Jetta! This little car needs a little work, but it's all within my abilities. I'm going to do a small under the hood dual tank WVO system, and perhaps in time a full on BIO-conversion setup here on the island. There is a collective that makes Bio down island, and i am looking into that too. The WVO system is the first goal, once the car is fixed up a bit (mostly electrical , and a new windshield gasket). Looking forward to obtaining free fuel!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 8, 2011)

sweet! ya'll should keep me updated, since im working on a wvo conversion for my school bus. how did you do it for so cheap? i plan on having an onboard pump and filtering system, and spending about 2000 bucks.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHA, i got the car for cheap, as it has a police issued inspection notice! In other words, i needs to pass a BC safety inspection.....it needs to be in very good shape. I'll need to put in new brakes (wheel cylinders, master cylinder, shoes and pads)..new suspension bushings, NO rust (has none), mechanically sound, electrically in order. The engine and body are good, so the rest is just a project for me. Fix and loom the wiring (everything perfect), new window gaskets (not urethane, but a gasket..whew, still, needs some repair, welding...body filler, primer), new struts, you get the idea. The car will be in good shape when finished, I have brought cars back and passed inspections several times. The engine has 190,000 miles on it, and has always had a 1 micron bypass-filter kit on it, so it should last for many more years to come.


----------

